# Fish oil working



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Just wanted to post a very very slight success story about high-quality fish oil. I've actually been sensitive to fish oil in the past but recently decided to give it another go, this time opting for some really premier fish oil. I bought fermented cod liver oil from Green Pasture and after only about five days I've noticed it's helping my DP -- not a lot, but more than just about everything else I've tried, which is saying quite a bit.

Again, this is nothing substantial, but it's enough for me to notice a difference, which as everyone here knows is huge. If you aren't already on fish oil and taking Omega 3s each day I'd highly recommend it. Here's the site I bought mine from: http://www.greenpasture.org/public/Home/index.cfm


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I took Omega-3 for more than 2 years, because my parents want me to do that. It had absolutely no effect.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

TDX said:


> I took Omega-3 for more than 2 years, because my parents want me to do that. It had absolutely no effect.


Yeah, I've eaten a lot of different Omega 3 foods over the last year or so -- free-range eggs, chia seeds, flax seeds, grass-fed beef, fish, etc. -- and I can't say I noticed a tremendous difference with any of them. I've even tried fish oil supplements in the past and they actually made my symptoms worse. But on a whim I decided to try this particular brand after seeing it over and over in health literature and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised. I really do think that when it comes to vitamins (fish oil especially) it's important to buy quality. Again, I'm not saying this is the key to anything, but my DP has been a little better since taking this fish oil and even a little bit of progress is worth noting.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

ASM said:


> I did a lot of research on this a few years ago, & bought the best fish oil there was. It contained the highest amount of the compounds that are supposed to be beneficial. Unforunately for me there was no noticeable difference whatsoever. I think this is only going to help people who have a nutritional deficiency, & who have symptoms as a result of that deficiency. If you have no deficieny, then this will not help. That said, it would be great if everyone tried it to find out whether or not it will help them.


Yeah, this is probably true. I think this is why a lot of people have some results with B vitamins, magnesium, etc. Anxiety depletes you of these things so if you have lots of anxiety and a bad diet you're probably gonna notice a difference.


----------

